

Show HN: My weekend iOS project "Simple Knot" - JoeCortopassi

Had some time available and wanted to play with user interface design, so I thought of a simple app that lent itself to that. Coding was roughly 8-10 hours for the whole thing, then another 15-20 hours to take the pictures (homemade studio, iPhone for camera, Gimp to edit). Looking forward to your feedback, and I have promo codes available for anyone that wants them<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simple-knot/id593421479?mt=8
======
donutdan4114
Clickable link: <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simple-knot/id593421479?mt=8>

------
wanghq
The UI looks clean. You can market it something like "can you cut my rope?" :)

------
ctruman
Maybe you could market it as a tool for Boy Scouts to learn the knots required
for each rank quickly.

